# Spartan 100 price?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Quick question. I found an old spartan 100 by the looks of it with some 3/8 cable in it and it has a 115 volt old style looking 3 prong electrucal plug. It's just sitting there not getting used and it looks its age. I can't test it right now since I dont have that kind if extension cord end. Hiw much do you guys think would be fair to offer the old lady to take it off her hands.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tough to say without hearing it run.... I’d offer her no more than $150 but you’re taking a big risk...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Here are the pictures. I told her I could not offer much for such an old machine and she basically offered me to take it for free but I feel like I should pay her at least a little bit.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

So she doesn’t have the power cord for it? 

If I knew it ran and the drum wasn’t rotten I’d give her a couple hundred bucks for it.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Toli said:


> So she doesn’t have the power cord for it?
> 
> If I knew it ran and the drum wasn’t rotten I’d give her a couple hundred bucks for it.


No there was no powercird for it but the Electrician said I should be able to just get a separate end to match it and put on an extentioncord. Drum did not seem rotten just beat up a bit. I'll make her an offer when I get back in a day or two.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> No there was no powercird for it but the Electrician said I should be able to just get a separate end to match it and put on an extentioncord. Drum did not seem rotten just beat up a bit. I'll make her an offer when I get back in a day or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


bring it home and test it first..if it runs and doesnt need fixing then pay her what you think is fair..this way neither person gets a screwing...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I dont have that kind if extension cord end.





Do you have a normal cord and a pair of wire strippers?:biggrin:










.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Do you have a normal cord and a pair of wire strippers?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ll have to dig it out, but I have an old vacuum cord. Made jumpers with it. Just solder a couple alligator clips on the white and black. 

A trick I picked up working on electric motors.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Quick question. I found an old spartan 100 by the looks of it with some 3/8 cable in it and it has a 115 volt old style looking 3 prong electrucal plug. It's just sitting there not getting used and it looks its age. I can't test it right now since I dont have that kind if extension cord end. Hiw much do you guys think would be fair to offer the old lady to take it off her hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



looks like a standard twist lock plug end, any electrical supply or home depot should have it....or amazon..
https://www.amazon.com/Journeyman-P...=20+amp+twist+lock+receptacle,aps,148&sr=8-25


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like a standard twist lock plug end, any electrical supply or home depot should have it....or amazon..
> https://www.amazon.com/Journeyman-P...=20+amp+twist+lock+receptacle,aps,148&sr=8-25



Careful with those twist locks there is like 5 or six different kinds that all look similar so take the machine to the supplier... some one of the spades is the slightest but larger


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

This is the end you will need.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

That is an older machine having the old school black motor. Also no dolly or power feed.


I wouldn't pay over $100.00 as it's probably going to also need a new cable.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have that same machine except mine has auto feed. I really like it, I think I paid $350 for it about 8-9 years ago and it came with a second bail with a thicker cable.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

This is a short video but can you guys tell me if that sounds right?

I got an end for an extention cord and it fired right up. Doesn't sound too bad to me.

Drum and cable both looks like they are in pretty good shape except for a little surface rust but nothing to be concerned about.

Looks like 75' of 3/8" cable and the first 10' looks good.

Does anyone know what this system fir cutter head attachment is called since I have never seen that style before? Also anyone know if I can just cut the bulb end off and get a screw in end with a different cutter attachment style? I assume I can.

I am taking care of the kids tonight so I dont have time to thoroughly go over the machine but so for I got it running and it looks like I got lucky.

Came to the job to finish up and the lady asked me right away if I was going to take the machine with me. I told her that was the plan but i had not been able to test it. I offered to pay her and she told me no just take it. So I got a machine for free (just 2 weeks after getting my brand new k3800) well I'll have a spare. Our apprentice got a free lunch since I was in a good mood. 

Did someone say there is a cart for this thing? Can it still be bought or is it too old.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e27a71770fb2/20200121_193339.mp4









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> This is a short video but can you guys tell me if that sounds right?
> 
> I got an end for an extention cord and it fired right up. Doesn't sound too bad to me.
> 
> ...



Spartantool.com

Also Trojan....

That is Spartan’s 11/16th cable? I don’t like it. 3/8” general cable in a 100 IMHO. The motor and transmission does scream more than a belt driven, my presence is direct drive. 

I couldn’t watch the video. Nice score!

Oh, I have extra “cart parts”. I can check out shipping if you want, might be spring. Most non essential parts are in the shed that is currently frozen shut...


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

#8 bulb head. Don’t know about cutting it off. I just bend the bulb in a 45 and let it rip. 

Also, it looks like 13/32” cable but I can’t tell for sure.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Toli said:


> #8 bulb head. Don’t know about cutting it off. I just bend the bulb in a 45 and let it rip.
> 
> Also, it looks like 15/32” cable but I can’t tell for sure.


15/32”, that’s it! Something weird.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> 15/32”, that’s it! Something weird.




You caught me before an edit! It’s 13/32”


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Spartantool.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No definitely not 11/16" that's a sewer cable. I'm convinced it's the 3/8" cable because it's smaller than 1/2" the end is bigger than the actual cable.

Odd that you can't see the video. I press link and it asks me to open it with chrome a nd then it makes me press download and then it starts to play just fine. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Just played the video. Yeah, that’s an oldie. That’s exactly how they sounded.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

It seems to be a pretty fast machine. How is the sound different on an old one like that compared to a new one? I see now that I can order a cart right on Spartans website and other drums with other size cable so I might just look in to that but for now I think I'll just wait and see how I like it compared to my brand new k3800 that I also haven't even had time to try out yet.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

It's probably the more popular 13/32". That old motor would drive me crazy. The newer ones are way more quiet.


I would stick with the Spartan cable or possibly a Ridgid. Bend the #8 bulb at a 45. I only say Ridgid because it's time consuming to change bits with the Spartan pin style.


I can't stand the smaller diameter General drum cables they are trash. They hold memory and rust really quick and hard.



The cart/dolly is still available from Spartan.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> It's probably the more popular 13/32". That old motor would drive me crazy. The newer ones are way more quiet.
> 
> 
> I would stick with the Spartan cable or possibly a Ridgid. Bend the #8 bulb at a 45. I only say Ridgid because it's time consuming to change bits with the Spartan pin style.
> ...


Yeah the sound is a bit annoying but I kind of like that it seems fast. Since I just bought a new k3800 before I came across this gem i think I'll end up giving the bulb end a slight bend at the end and try it out and then decide if i should put money in to a cart and then probably just have it as a back up for the k3800 if that one goes bad. That is unless I end up liking spartan better because I have never tried one before. 

Now I'm excited about the speedrooter 92 that should be getting in some time this week. It's a shame I did not come across this spartan 100 earlier.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Yeah the sound is a bit annoying but I kind of like that it seems fast. Since I just bought a new k3800 before I came across this gem i think I'll end up giving the bulb end a slight bend at the end and try it out and then decide if i should put money in to a cart and then probably just have it as a back up for the k3800 if that one goes bad. That is unless I end up liking spartan better because I have never tried one before.
> 
> Now I'm excited about the speedrooter 92 that should be getting in some time this week. It's a shame I did not come across this spartan 100 earlier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk









It only spins at 290rpm. It's that loud ass motor making it seem fast. Just like straight piping a car, it seems faster :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> It only spins at 290rpm. It's that loud ass motor making it seem fast. Just like straight piping a car, it seems faster :vs_laugh:


Compared to what I have used so far for that size machine it seems fast. General = 165 rpm, ridgid = 240 rpm, gorlitz = 190 rpm

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I used an old one like that for years. What you start doing is listening to the machine as much as feeling the cable to tell what’s going on. 

I kinda had to relearn it when I bought a new, quieter machine.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I put a general 3/8” x 100’ cable in mine with clogchopper cutters. My cable has been in service for about three years and does an average of 3 lines a week more or less.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I cleaned out my kitchen drain this weekend because it's always been a tad bit slow but mostly for the fun of trying out my new machines. I put some motor oil I the ridgid k3800 before using it since it's a new cable but the old spartan 100 got nothing because I wanted to see what shape the cable was in.

The 2 machines seem very similar but I like the k3800 just a little bit better. 

Now that old spartan will get a good cleaning come spring time but for now I saw something through the dirt and grime and cleaned it up in that spot to reveal a manufacturing date molded in the the metal.
The machine was from November of 1989 so 30 years old.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I cleaned out my kitchen drain this weekend because it's always been a tad bit slow but mostly for the fun of trying out my new machines. I put some motor oil I the ridgid k3800 before using it since it's a new cable but the old spartan 100 got nothing because I wanted to see what shape the cable was in.
> 
> The 2 machines seem very similar but I like the k3800 just a little bit better.
> 
> ...


Mine is from September 1989.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Why the 3800 better?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Why the 3800 better?


The pros are as follows.

Ridgid k3800
Pro= Easy pull pin to release drum, Drums have built in handle to carry, Drums are plastic so no rusting of the drum, Built in extention cord.

Cons= Can't really think of any.

Spartan 100
Pro= Faster rpm, Proven durability.

Cons= Metal drum can rust, Takes a little more work to take drum off, Loud screaming noise (newer models are quieter), 3 prong locking extention cord needed.

Similarities= Both can pivot the angle of the drum, Price is similar as spartan cost a bit more but comes with the cart so machine itself is almost the same price, Both can be used with a rolling cart.

I have not tried self feed on any of them as I only want that for sewer machines. I would not hesitate to buy either of them as they are both good machines. 

I do myself slightly prefer the ridgid because of the ease of drum change out and drum being plastic.

Oh and ridgid need better training of their factory workers as the sticker showing forward and reverse by the switch is opposite so forward is actually reverse.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

